# Looking for straight back/large bone in Los Angeles



## rdavtyan (May 24, 2017)

Hey guys,

So I had a German Shepherd for 14 years that passed away a little over a year ago.
I believe I am ready to bring a new one in the family.

I want to make sure I choose the right breeder to get a puppy for, and don't mind paying extra money for it.

I am looking for a straight back, big breed puppy. 
My perforce is being a white/silver/grey color, but I understand that can be a little difficult to find.

If anyone has any recommendations I highly appreciate it.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I understand why you would want one as I also have one. My Sting wasn't bred to be that big - he was just twice as big as the others in the litter The big ones are not for everyone and you may get some negative feedback. As one other member who also posted the same question, commented that he didn't know it was such a hot topic.

I don't have any personal experience with these breeders. Just what I have read from previous threads


Black Magic in California

Big, Old Fashioned German Shepherds

RoyalAir in Iowa

Breeding Oversized, Large German Shepherds. big dogs in the mid-west family.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Other than size and color what do you want? Is this a pet dog? Sport dog? Etc. tell us more about what you want and people can better make recommendations


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

avoid anyone who actually uses the word "straight back" to describe their dogs. It shows that either 1) they are using buzz words to attract buyers who don't understand basic structure and terminology or 2) they don't understand basic structure and terminology. 
A good breeder, if asked that, would describe to you why it's a bad word choice, what proper angulation actually is, and why their dogs are structurally sound. Angulation in the GSD has nothing to do with the back at all, but the angle and lengths of leg bones/joints. Also, our breed is supposed to have a certain amount of angulation as well as the fact that the majority of what people see as "sloped back" is merely the position the dog is standing in for conformation comparison, not how the dog actually lives and moves.

There are some very good white GSD breeders who register with UKC. I'd recommend checking out a weekend show in that venue and talking to some owners of dogs that catch your eye.


----------

